# Wie komme ich ins internet?



## Chris_ (9. März 2010)

hi leute ich hab nen alten büro rechner bekommen und würde damit gerne ins internet weiß aber nicht wie ich ihn anschließen soll?


----------



## kress (9. März 2010)

Da brauchst ne Pci Netzwerkkarte, der Rechner hat keine onBoard.


----------



## Chris_ (9. März 2010)

ok danke


----------



## Kennwort (9. März 2010)

wenn du bei kabel bw bist kannst du stellvertretend für das lan kabel auch das mitgelieferte (?) usb kabel nutzen und brauchst somit keine lanbuchse.


----------



## Chris_ (9. März 2010)

versteh ich nicht


----------



## midnight (9. März 2010)

Es gibt diverse Modems die auch einen USB-Anschluss haben, dann brauchst du natürlich nicht unbedingt eine Lan-Karte, darum gehts (=

so far


----------



## Wargrown (9. März 2010)

oder usb wlan stick


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2010)

Woebi die Frage ist, ob man den überhaupt internetfähig machen kann. Denn wenn der nicht mal nen LAN on board hat, ist der schon extrem akt. Es könnte es sein, dass es keine Treiber für ein halbwegs aktuelles Windows gibt, das aber für die Treiber einer aktuellen Netztwerkkarte und erst recht für WLAN nötig wäre.

Was für Bauteile sind denn da drin?


----------



## dot (9. März 2010)

Ist nicht erst einmal zu klaeren wie du mit deinem jetzigen PC ins Internet kommst? Ueber einen Router? Modellname? Oder komplett anders?


----------



## midnight (9. März 2010)

Ich würde mal Pentium 3 tippen, neuer ist das Ding wohl kaum. Leider ist alles relevante verdeckt, so kann man nicht genau sehen was es ist. In jedem Fall mit VIA-Chipsatz.

so far


----------



## Gast12348 (10. März 2010)

Das ist zu 99.9% ein ECS K7VZA Board mit nem AMD Duron ( Sockel A ) ich denke typischerweise an einen 900-1300er bei dem Board. Internetfähig ist das ding schon, aber schnell ist es nicht.


----------



## Chris_ (10. März 2010)

@dfence
 Der cpu ist von amd und das mainboard ist ECS K7VZA
der pc hat 200mb ram und windows 98


----------



## Herbboy (10. März 2010)

Bei win98 ist eben das Problem, dass DSL AFAIK nur mit einer neueren Version von win98 geht. Da musst Du mal schauen. Des weiteren wie gesagt: ob aktuell erhältliche LAN/WLAN-Karten win98 unterstützen, muss man dann auch erst verifizieren.


----------



## midnight (10. März 2010)

Naja ne Lan-Verbindung kriegt auch 98 ohne Probleme hin.

so far


----------



## Ryokage (10. März 2010)

Jaa, aber ob du heute noch ne LAN Karte bekommst, deren Treiber unter 98 laufen, das ist die andere Frage. Und da wird es kniffelig


----------



## Chris_ (10. März 2010)

so leute kann ich die hier in mein systen einbauen?

Netgear FA311GE NIC Fast 32Bit PCI RJ45 10/100 INT: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Gast12348 (10. März 2010)

Ich wust es doch, solche Rechner gabs damals für lau zu div Handy Verträgen dazu

Also WinXP würd auf dem ding zwar laufen, aber die hautspeicher ist einfach viel zu mikrig, ich denk das ding kommt bei W98 schon an die grenzen. 

Ne netzwerkkarte für Win98 zu finden ist nun auch nicht so schwer wie es grad dargestellt wird, nur neu wirste sowas nicht bekommen. 
Da gäbs z.b

Digitus DN-1001, 1x 100Base-TX, PCI Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Damit man sicher geht die karte läuft unter Win98 
OS-Kompatibilitaet - DIGITUS - Wiki


Verdammt wichtig ist nur das Win98SE drauf ist. 

Aber man sollte sich nicht zu viel erwarte, schneller als mit ISDN niveau wirste nicht surfen, nicht weil die leitung langsam ist sondern weil die kiste so extrem langsam im Seitenaufbau sein wird.

Zu empfehlen ist es eigentlich nicht, dann lieber für 50€ nen Pentium4 rechner gebraucht kaufen.


----------



## NCphalon (13. März 2010)

oder für 150€ en mITX system holn/bauen


----------



## Showtek192 (17. März 2010)

hol dir erst mal einen pc der sich auch im internet behaupten kann der kackt dich sofort ab wenn du e-net öffnen willst


----------



## Hatuja (18. März 2010)

Hey Leute, also so Heftig, wie ihr es beschreibt, ist das unterfangen nun auch nicht.
So ein Rechner läuft schon ganz anständig. Mit einer CPU um 1Ghz wird XP nicht das schnellste sein, schafft er aber ohne Probleme.

Und auch mit Win 98 ist es gar kein Problem, eine Netzwerkkarte zum Laufen zu bekommen. Und das auch noch mit heutigen.

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, hat die Netgear Karte einen Realtek Chip. Ergo sollte die Karte mit Standard-Reaktek 08/15 Treibern auch mit 98 problemlos laufen (Sogar mit 95 oder DOS meisst kein Problem). Vielleicht nicht so schnell, wie die Karte könnte ggf. nur 10 mBit oder so, aber das reicht ja.


----------



## Showtek192 (18. März 2010)

meinst du aber wenn man mal schnell was suchen will im netzt dann hat man verloren erst mal 15min hoch fahren dann 2 min internet öffnen 
ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhmmm
nein danke nichts für mich


----------



## Hatuja (18. März 2010)

Showtek192 schrieb:


> meinst du aber wenn man mal schnell was suchen will im netzt dann hat man verloren erst mal 15min hoch fahren dann 2 min internet öffnen
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhmmm
> nein danke nichts für mich



Die verwöhnten Kinder von heute, ztztztztz

Also ich mit Internet anfing, hatte ich ein 28.8k Modem, mit ISDN hab ich mich dann wie Gott gefühlt.

Und zu beginn der DSL-Zeit (damals mit 768k) fuhr mein Pentium 3 mit 700Mhz in weniger als 2 Minuten hoch und war anschließend sofort im Internet.

So langsam, wie du das darstellst, war das damals nicht.
Eigentlich im Gegenteil, wenn ich mir anschaue, was die Computer aus der Zeit geschafft haben, ist es erstaunlich, wie langsam die heutigen Kisten  sind. (Wenn man es von den Daten hoch rechnen würde)


----------



## Showtek192 (18. März 2010)

das mag vielleicht sein aber es hat sich dann wohl doch schon einiges getan auf dem pc markt von heute zu früher als ich anfing hatte sowas ähnliches wie du nur noch langsamer 
mag aber auch daran leigen das das einfach nur schlechte errinerungen sind weil ich den pc sowas von nicht gut fand weild der so laut war und immer einen virus hatte


----------

